
Interesting Features in Programming Languages - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/six-interesting-features-programming-languages/
======
kitd
This was raised in the Reddit thread, but duck typing really doesn't work when
maintaining large or unfamiliar code bases. Explicit "implements" statements
are far less cognitive load in those situations.

